# Marilyn - currently being worked on



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is my second piece of artwork featuring Ms Monroe. I am doing this in tandem with the Audrey Hepburn picture as I like to have at least two pictures on the go as it's good to give the eyes and mind a rest from any one picture as I think you can become 'blind' to certain aspects of your own drawing when working on it for a while. I think it beneficial to put it aside and work on another one, when one revisits the other picture it will be looked upon it with a fresh mind and slight mistakes maybe spotted that would have gone unnoticed if it had been the sole piece being worked on. This picture needs quite a bit more tone adding to the face, but I think it's coming along okay.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

That's one reason I work on mutable pieces at the same time, I work most often on two to three pieces and work in a horse shoe as to move from one to the other...although I find it difficult to get back into a painting that I have left set for any period of time and have to reestablish my flow on the piece. 

This piece is done very nicely...I know it is not complete but I do like the minimalism of value and tonal in the face of both this one and of Hepburn.


----------

